# UT - Moving to Salt Lake City, Looking for a Group



## Lalato

Hi Gang,
I'm moving to Salt Lake City next week, and I'll be looking for a group.  If you're from the area and you know of any groups forming or long-time groups that need an extra player, please let me know.

I'm a non-smoking professional.  I will be living near the University of Utah, but am willing to drive for a weekly group.

While I'm at it, any suggestions for gaming stores.  I drove past Hastur Games and the boardgame shop in Sugarhouse while visiting...  any others I need to know about?

Thanks!
--sam


----------



## Rhun

Hey there Sam,

I live in Salt Lake. Well, West Jordan...just a couple of miles west of Hastur's actually. I don't have a gaming group (fell apart a few years ago), but I thought I'd stop in and say Welcome to SLC!

Unfortunately, I'm not really up on my game shops either. I buy most of my stuff online. A lot of the game shops seem to go out of business after a couple of years around here.

Anyway, if you have any questions, let me know!

- Matthew


----------



## Lalato

Thanks for the welcome, Matthew.  I'm sure I should have started looking for a group long ago, but it's been hectic.

As for questions about SLC...  I'll let you know if anything comes up.  SLC seems like a nice enough place.  The lack of diversity is a little weird, but I'll be living in the most diverse area of town so it won't be too much of a culture shock (I hope).

--sam


----------



## Arlough

*Greetings, and hello*

I welcome you as well.
I am currently in 2 games at the moment, and both are "fully loaded" as it were. But many of the players I game with have more time than I do and play in many more groups than I.

What systems do you enjoy and/or are you familiar with (including edition)?  [D&D 3.5, D&D 4e, Shadowrun, WoD, etc.]
Are there any settings or systems you *will not play*? {I know guys who will not play 4th edition D&D.  Ever.}
What settings do you prefer or dislike? [fantasy, sci-fi, steampunk, old west, modern, etc.]

Let me know and I'll ask around and see what games have openings.
-Arlough


----------



## wolfpunk

We are currently look for another player. We are in the Salt Lake area, we usually play every other saturday in the morning. We are currently playing homebrew stuff using the pathfinder rules.

If you are interested let me know.


----------



## Lalato

Arlough, thanks for the welcome.  I'm fairly system-agnostic.  If the group is good, then I'm game for just about anything...  and I'll give any setting or system at least one try... probably more.

My most recent games before the move were 4th Ed and a 3.5/Pathfinder hybrid.  I've played everything from Traveller to WOD...  though I tend to stay in the D&D side of things more than anything else.

wolfpunk...  e-mail me offlist with your contact info lalato (at) gmail (dot) com.  I was just in a pathfinder/3.x hybrid game.  

--sam


----------



## Flightwing

*New Player In SLC*

I just recently moved to West Jordan about 2 months ago, and I've been bored out of my effing mind with nothing to do.

Any groups out there need a player? I've been playing since the days where Elves, Halflings, and Dwarves were actual classes. I was just starting to get into 3.5 and 4th edition before I had to move.

Keep me posted on openings...or even better, stores that actually sell books and such. So new...can't find anything in this place.

R. Monroe


----------



## Lalato

I've found two stores so far...

Game Night in Sugarhouse (mostly boardgames, but they carry 4th edition stuff)
Hastur Games in Midvale(?) (more of a traditional rpg shop)

Good luck.  
--sam


----------



## Rhun

Flightwing said:


> I just recently moved to West Jordan about 2 months ago, and I've been bored out of my effing mind with nothing to do.




Welcome to my fair city! West Jordan is actually where I live, too.



Lalato said:


> I've found two stores so far...
> 
> Game Night in Sugarhouse (mostly boardgames, but they carry 4th edition stuff)
> Hastur Games in Midvale(?) (more of a traditional rpg shop)




Hastur's is by far the closest of the two to WJ. It is on State Street and about 6600 South...only a couple of miles from West Jordan.


----------



## Flightwing

Thanks. I actually live on like the outskirts of West Jordan by 6200S.

And thanks for the store heads up. Now I just need to find people to hang out with lol.

You can only play so much WoW before you miss humans.


----------



## wolfpunk

Flightwing said:


> Thanks. I actually live on like the outskirts of West Jordan by 6200S.
> 
> And thanks for the store heads up. Now I just need to find people to hang out with lol.
> 
> You can only play so much WoW before you miss humans.




Hi Flightwing, one of my group actually lives right off of 6200 south as well. If you are still looking for a group, drop me a line.


----------

